
Show HN: DeepForge – A Modern Development Environment for Deep Learning - williamtrask
http://deepforge.org/
======
BucketSort
I love these initiatives and would love to learn about any other end-to-end
deep learning architectures. It took us a long time to build up our in-house
tagging infrastructure and whole model warehouse + inference servers that are
connected to Kafka. I'd love something more polished though. It's a killer
when you want to do ML in the real world, but have to spend forever rolling
out infrastructure.

~~~
aub3bhat
I am building Deep Video Analytics which aims to become Database+Processing
framework for visual data. With DVA you can load, store, decode, annotate,
apply inbuilt and custom Deep learning algorithms. Further you can examine the
data through full text and visual search. It's comes with a
Django+Postgres+Celery/RabbitMQ setup. And scales across multiple machines on
AWS using EFS + S3.

[https://www.deepvideoanalytics.com](https://www.deepvideoanalytics.com)

------
Kiro
OT but I want a service where I can upload a set of images, manually tag them
with a few categories and then let some kind of AI tag the rest of them based
on the tags I put on the dataset. I'm not looking for a general image
recognition engine. The tags are pretty abstract things like "enjoyable".

~~~
JimmyAustin
[https://www.clarifai.com/](https://www.clarifai.com/) can probably do this. I
used it at a Hackathon to quickly toss together a food recogniser with custom
classes.

